# Wanted: Ant or termite colonies, any species



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

I am desperately searching for ant or termite colonies for Nebraska's Henry Doorly zoo. These will be used for amphibian conservation and research.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

If you work for a zoo, you should be aware of biological supply companies that sell these things. 
Try Wards, Carolina Biological, or Coneticut Valley. All these have websites. Im sure at least one has termites. I got mine from them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I know of plenty of companies that sell individual ants and termites. I need queens. I really need to set up some selfsustaining colonies for various amphibians. 50 Atelopous varius are on their way.


----------



## RussS (Oct 11, 2005)

If you aren't in a huge hurry, you can use a trap to build your own colony:

http://www.termitetrap.com.au/

http://products.hills.com.au/FunnelWeb/ ... s/H1101TER

http://www2.hawaii.edu/~entomol/research/r_collect.htm

Simplest one to build:
Buy a three foot section of 4" PVC. Soak a bunch of corrogated cardboard, role it up stuff it inside and silicon a clear piece of glass or plexi on the top. Put it in the ground around some woods with dead trees.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks a lot for the help. That termite trap is ingenious. Does a termite colony actually infest one trap? Does the queen migrate into the trap too? Or is the trap just an extension from the original colony? I wonder if it is getting too late in the year to set one of those up?


----------



## RussS (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Trace,
My understanding is that a new colony of subterranian termites will become established in the trap. Do a search on the board for termites. There is quite a bit of information available.

Yes, it might be tough to get started in NE this time of year. However, you might have some luck in areas near heated building around the zoo.
----Russ


----------



## VTHokie (Jun 28, 2005)

How low can the temperatures be before its too cold for the trap to work?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Usually after the first frost the termites head undergrown and are no longer easily accessable. So of course I have the time to go gather termites for my frogs two days after the first frost... ugh. I really wanted some for my froggies over the winter too


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I need to go to a trap.... I live in the perfect place for it, but just never did it... Maybe this up coming weekend.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

Like I said in the original post. I would really like to get a starter colony. We just got the approval to go ahead with an entire Amphibian Conservation and Research building. We have already had success breeding and keeping various amphibians like Puerto Rican crested toads, Wyoming toads and Japanese giant salamanders. We are getting 50 Atelopus various in the next few weeks and I would love to offer them termites along with Drosphila and pinheads. All the amphibians produced in our facility would go straight back into programs that can re-release them in their natural habitat. If anyone has any termites they would be willing to sell for Amphibian Conservation email me [email protected]


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If I remember correctly you can order termites from Carolina Bio supply and set up your own colonies as subterranean termites will form tertiary reproductives from workers. If you search the forums, you can get the link on how to set up the cultures. 
As termites are a pest species and may be regulated in your state you will need to check the laws regarding keeping this species in your state. In addition, as they are a pest species and you are an institution you may need to get a permit under APHIS and I would suggest contacting the appropirate govermental officials. 

On a final note, termites are a good supplemental food but I would hesitate to use them as more than an occasional offering due to thier high cholesterol content. 


Ed


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

*termites*

I've got colonies of termites. I am not sure of how to ship them, or the legalities of shipping them.


----------

